# Adder Spotting in Shropshire



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey All,

I have never seen these natives ever, fancy having a nose round over the coming weekends. Anyone know of any hot spots?

Regards,

Nathaniel


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi to ya, wire forest is only round the corner from you lots of woodland


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

Might take a nosey, thanks for the tip!


----------

